# Any M&T in Iowa



## kmwoods6580 (Aug 19, 2012)

hi all,

As I'm from eastern Iowa. I was wondering if there where any groups in the area. If so I would really like to find them.:xbones::zombie:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

When I was back in Dubuque I offered to host one, but I had to leave before I could. But Hairazor is near Mason City, Front Yard Fright is near Waterloo, and there is a haunter in Ames and in Iowa City. Maybe someone will offer up their house. I'll be back for a week around the middle of Sept.. If I can I'll try hosting something then.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't know if this is any help.

Here is a group in Chicago 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/ChicagoHauntBuilders/

http://www.youtube.com/user/ChicagoHauntBuilders

And interest in Wisc.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=32180&highlight=Iowa


----------



## BlackwhipsAngel (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm in SE IA and would also love to attempt to participate in something. For me it'll depend on day and distance I'd have to travel.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Then you have us in Kansas City, https://www.facebook.com/groups/KCHomeHaunters/
and an annual event nearby, http://kreepfest.kk5.org/


----------

